# Battery light on and probems at 2000 RPMs



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a 96 Maxima with 227,000 in which I just recently changed the thermostat. Since making that change the hose on the radiator popped off losing all fluid and had it spraying all over the engine bay. Immediately after that happened my car will not run over 2000 rpms. I get up to it and the engine cuts out and jumps. After a few weeks of that the battery light comes on. Now the car is running soley off the battery and is not being charged. I got a new battery and drove it home with the lights off to save the battery I've seen threads with my first problem, but no definitive answer....does anyone have any clue whats goin on with my Max??


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could take the alternator off and have it tested. Replace it if its bad.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

In the process of that now...and I meant 227,000 miles on him


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Alternator and belt were both bad, switched them out and the battery light is off and is charging...but still having a problem getting the engine over 2000 rpms. Anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

OK...question...have you had a check engine light on?


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea but for a long while before this happened. Never a sign of it...once the radiator shot fluid everywhere I let it sit for a minute put 50/50 back in it and started it up. That's when it happened. Took it to Advance Auto to check the codes and when it was hooked up it acted as if it weren't hooked up. So we checked and changed the cigarette lighter fuse and tried it again. Still no codes.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The cigarete lighter fuse wouldnt have anything to do with the engine not getting above 2k rpm's or the code scanner not working. If the battery was disconnected then any codes were most likely cleared from the ecu's memory. I'm leaning towards your car having a problem with the MAF or the Throttle Position Sensor.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh I wasn't saying the cigarette lighter fuse had anything to do with the revs I meant that I tried to read the codes and when that didn't work they told me to check it n turns out I had to replace that. I was hopin I could get the codes and I could pinpoint the issue but its lookin kinda broad right now. I think its just odd this happened the moment my radiator lost all of its fluid like never a sign of it. an acquaintance suggested a sensor could have been messed up when this happened but which one and where it is is my problem.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cleaned the MAF and went back to Advance Auto. Got P0505 idle control system malfunction and p0325 knock sensor 1 circuit malfunction.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could try pulling the IACV off and cleaning it. They have the tendency to get gunked up with carbon deposits. Its held on by three 12mm bolts. There's three phillips head screws holding on a brass cup. Use carb cleaner to clean that and the IACV. You can reuse the gasket.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I'm gona check the threads and see where that is located. I have MAF cleaner...would that work on the IACV?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The IACV is located behind the throttle body. Its triangular shaped. I dont think MAF cleaner will be strong enough to clean the IACV. MAF cleaner is a made to be a weaker solvent so it doesnt damage the thermistor in the MAF. Ive used brake cleaner to clean carbon deposits as well.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey JNCo...do you think with the timing of my radiator spewing fluid EVERYWHERE and the car IMMEDIATELY acting this way is a coincidence? Does anyone else find this weird? Tomorrow I will work on the IACV. Just got the carb cleaner so I'll be on that tomorrow.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Pulled and cleaned the IACV...but still having the same problem at 2000 RPMs. Feelin a lil lost now


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

And still no check engine light? Seems like a code would be thrown with something like that. In my experience the only two things that have kept the car from going above 2000-2500rpms has been the MAF or the throttle position sensor.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

No I said I have had a check engine light on...but for a long long time like a year before this. A friend has the same car and said to ignore it and it was fine until this just happened. I cleaned the MAF and the IACV. Haven't looked into the throttle position sensor yet. Not sure where it is.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The TPS is on the throttle body. Its black and the plug faces up towards the hood. Its spring loaded. It wont fall apart when you take it off, but when you put it on the tab has to be moved by the pin on the throttle body. Once you take it off and look at it you'll see what I mean.


----------



## cmorrow2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I'll try that today. I also ordered a new knock sensor since that was one of the codes coming up.


----------

